# Fluorocarbon Attachement



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Question, 
How do most of you attach your fluorocarbon to your main line?  
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

I've always used the "double surgeon's knot". Just overlap the two lines by 8". Tie what resembles a simple overhand knot with the two combined lines by passing the whole length of the leader through the loop formed. Finish the knot by repeating this process. I believe it's said to be about 95% and I've never had any problems with it breaking off on a fish. However, it's always the first to break on a snag (as opposed to the knot on my lure).


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

I use a uni to uni know.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I use a ball bearing solid ring swivel or in the case of my leadcore/copper rigs with 25-50ft leaders I use a super tiny Spro swivel that is meade to reel right though the eyelets.

Scott


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Ron,

I use the back-to-back-uni knot for either a short lead for a braided line leader or a spinning rod w/Fireline. Easy to tie, once you do it once or twice, and close to 100% knot strength. Casts through line quides very well. For leadcore ste-ups I use either the uni-knot or a #30 Spro swivel (very small). Once you attach the swivel to the lead core line it makes leader changes much easier.

Tim


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I like a swivel


----------



## walleye60 (Feb 13, 2005)

I use a blood knot and it works very well,never had it mess up on me yet.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I am practicing right now with all the suggestions. Thanks to all.  
Ron


----------

